# Let's talk about the weather...



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

It is so rare to see clouds in the sky in this country that's famous for going many months without a single white poofy cloud in the sky.

Today, not only is it windy but there is a mass of gray clouds in the sky! Will it rain? *gasp* We can only dream. Or am I just easily amused?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You need to get out more...

When did you say your husband arrives.....


----------



## Nuance (Nov 23, 2008)

It's raining already. I am scared to even leave the apartment- saw some things flying around, hopefully, those were plastic bags... damn, and I need to do so many things today!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Have you been drinking Nuance.....


----------



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thunder, Lightning and rain in The Greens. 

Hmmmm.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Ahhh. Yes, there are a few drops falling from the sky. Wish it would pour.


----------



## luzlou (Oct 13, 2008)

Economy changing, weather changing, what would be next?????


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

luzlou said:


> Economy changing, weather changing, what would be next?????


Sexchange?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I refer the honourable lady above, to the reply I gave a little while ago.... (#2 on this thread)


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

There' no telling. He's stranded in Iran awaiting his employment visa approval.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

It's not going to rain, at least according to this web site.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

It's so strange when the weather acts up, or a drop of rain hit the ground in Dubai, everyone on the road miraculously becomes stupefied! Droves me nuts! Today I was going to Dubai Mall (which sucks a-s-s btw) and everyone on the highway was driving at like 60khm... 

I just couldn't understand as to why would anyone drive that slow... So I did what I always do, pulled one of those road rage "rangers" and just put the pedal to the medal and zoomed everyone.

I couldn't even imagine how people would act if it snowed in Dubai +_+

-Joey


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

It actually snowed in the emirate a couple of years ago.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Larks01 said:


> Thunder, Lightning and rain in The Greens.
> 
> Hmmmm.


I got up at 10am and realised it was dark outside! Brilliant cause it meant I would finally see rain! Wrong, I went back to bed and fell asleep until I was woken up by a phone call at 1.15pm! Looked outside and it was sunny again!!! I'm beginning to think I will never ever see rain - it needs to rain when I'm awake!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> It actually snowed in the emirate a couple of years ago.


AHHHHHH man! I can't believe I missed out! I would of brought my video & digital camera like those tourist who come into every single mall in Dubai taking pictures beside silly a-s-s water fountains! I never really understood that.. 

H-e-l-l, I just thought of something, I'll just make a topic about that on here 

-Joey


----------



## cloud9 (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone got the latest weather? It's snowing in the UK, anyone missing the snow?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I was up at my usual insomniac time of 3am the other morning about 2 weeks ago and it was raining, its really quite a different experience in Dubai isn't it.
I wonder if Joey got another speeding fine.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

It's rained the past two nights in a row! Of course I was asleep for it and only noticed the roads and sidewalks were wet upon waking.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> It's rained the past two nights in a row! Of course I was asleep for it and only noticed the roads and sidewalks were wet upon waking.


I had to nearly swim to work today!!! 

Then the heaven's opened again and I came into the office like a drowned rat 

But it's all fun fun fun!!!!!!!!!

Going back to the UK to enjoy the snow tomorrow!!! WHOOP WHOOP!!!!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Going back to the UK to enjoy the snow tomorrow!!! WHOOP WHOOP!!!!



Lucky ducky. I love snow.


----------

